
I work in tech and quit the perfect job - megamindbrian2
https://medium.com/@megamindbrian/your-ideas-are-stupid-and-your-goals-are-meaningless-3fca37d07cb9
======
Noumenon72
I read the whole thing too. There's so much reading between the lines to do.
The author is obviously unaware of the real issues getting them fired, but I
could never quite write them off as a bad employee or unhinged either. I mean,
someone who prides themselves on being a porcupine and asks for a raise by
passive aggressively complaining about contract terms is bad news, but they're
also so passionate.

~~~
megamindbrian2
Would it have been better to leave the space blank, give the manager the
opportunity to ignore me, or say "I was hoping this review happened a year
ago, is there any chance I could get a raise with this review?" Would that be
polite and up-front enough?

~~~
Noumenon72
That is the approach that worked for me -- like "I was expecting this raise to
be like $10,000, not $1,400, because things have worked out so well."

Ideally you would just schedule a meeting on your own and say "I want to
discuss something that was in the contract I signed. Look here..." Seems
easier than it is, but when you have a clear business case like that, direct
communication is really effective.

It works because it says to your boss, "I think of you as someone who keeps
his promises, so I'm reminding you of this one." The note on the review starts
off on the wrong foot. By accusing them of not honoring terms in contracts,
you trigger a defensive reaction -- part "I'm not a bad person", part "Am I
going to get sued?" No need to be adversarial when you could be partners.

------
gitgud
Long read, but interesting. I recently quit a job 2.5 years in... I've learnt
if you're unhappy at work then it's not the perfect job.

~~~
megamindbrian2
:) I started reading the "12 rules for life". I like it, it's well
articulated. I might have acted differently if I read the book before
quitting. We all suffer from the human condition but some bosses recognize it
differently.

------
jiveturkey
i love this article

~~~
megamindbrian2
It was therapeutic to write. Maybe more people should write about their weird
work related issues? Uber and sexism was hyped up for a month, there must be
more out there.

